# Holding dogs and analysts



## nizar (28 March 2007)

Didnt really know what to call this thread, but found some interesting quotes from Michael Covel's book about PROFESSIONAL MONEY MANAGERS that held worldcom and enron until the very end.

And of course, analysts.



> Referring to $8.4million in WorldCom stock now only worth about $492,000: "Until you actually sell it, you haven't lost it" - Robert Leggett, Kentucky Retirement Systems.






> "If you had Enron in your portfolio and didnt sell it at $90 or even at $10, dont feel embarrassed. On the surface it had always seemed to be a fairly good growth stock. We bought it all the way down" - Alfred Harrison, money manager at Alliance Capital Management Holding LP.






> "When people say the market is over-valued and there's a bubble, whatever that means, they're talking about a handful of stocks. Most of these stocks are reasonably priced. There's no reason for them to correct violenty anytime in the year 2000" - Larry Wachtel, Market Analyst, Prudential Securities December 23rd, 1999






> "Jan, the botton line is, before the end of the year, [2000] the NASDAQ and Dow will be at new record highs" - Myron Kandel, Financial Editor and Anchor CNNfn/Cofounder, CNN April 4th, 2000






> Enron stock was rated as "Can't miss" until it became clear that the company was in desperate trouble, at which point analysts lowered the rating to "sure thing". Only when Enron went completely under did a few bold analysts demote its stock to the lowest possible Wall Street analyst rating, "Hot Buy"


----------



## CanOz (28 March 2007)

Hilarious Nizar! Great thread, i hope i can find some gems like that!

Cheers,


----------



## tech/a (29 March 2007)

> Referring to $8.4million in WorldCom stock now only worth about $492,000: "Until you actually sell it, you haven't lost it" - Robert Leggett, Kentucky Retirement Systems.




Im sure this is miss quoted.

Wasnt this the Ducster??


----------



## nioka (29 March 2007)

I'm happy to hold dogs if the fundamentals are sound. Sometimes I sell to get the capital loss but buy in again. eg. TAS I had expected them to rise along with EDE as the value of their interests exceed their SP and they have some other value assets. I look at them as long term and will probably "exchange" the FPOs for options. Another I hold as a dog is MOS for similar reasons.
Any comments appreciated.

P.S. I held Sally Malay as a dog once. Glad I did.


----------

